# Applying a Keyword Set



## michael8765 (Mar 30, 2013)

I've made a keyword set and now, can't for the life of me, see a way of applying it.

How do I apply a keyword set to a group of photos already in my catalogue?

How do I apply a keyword set to a group of photos that I'm importing?


----------



## erro (Mar 30, 2013)

You can't apply a keyword set as such. A set is just 1-9 keywords visually grouped together. They are also "assignable" by using the quick-keys Alt-1 to Alt-9. Hold the Alt-key down and you'll see the numbers 1-9 appear next to the keywords in the set. Of course, you can assign those keywords the normal way also, by just clicking their boxes in the keyword list, or typing the words in the tag field.

By the way, Alt-0 will cycle through the different sets you have.


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 30, 2013)

Sadly keyword sets are only marginally more useful than a keyword list in its current iteration for the reasons you are discovering.
Hopefully Lr5 will see some significant upgrades in the workings of the Library module.

Tony Jay


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 30, 2013)

If you want to apply a bunch of keywords in one shot, add them to a metadata preset.

John


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 30, 2013)

johnbeardy said:


> If you want to apply a bunch of keywords in one shot, add them to a metadata preset.
> 
> John


Yes, that is a good workaround.

Tony Jay


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 31, 2013)

You can add multiple keywords to the grid view spray can as well.


----------



## michael8765 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks John - I think that's the way to go for this long term project that has me uploading 50 images here and 100 there to a collection over a period of time. btw - i'm finding your book on Advanced B&W to be quite helpful - thanks.


----------



## michael8765 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks Brad - very good idea


----------

